# Metal fence posts



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone had used these and could share their thoughts please.
I'm thinking of using them to support trellis panels and whilst concrete posts are durable I think they might look a bit ugly

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Which are these to which you refer?

I have planted wooden posts making sure to put a layer of concrete to protect the end grain and also sealing the end grain before planting and they have lasted many, many years.

Just look at the rust that forms on stuff supposedly protected by paint and it happens fairly quickly.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

https://www.birkdalesales.com/durapost

Sorry forgot link. It's just the last posts we had put in lasted 6 years.

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I wouldn't personally say concrete posts are durable - the number of posts I've got around my house where the steel rods are bursting through the concrete is ridiculous. If I were starting again from scratch I would be looking at the galvanised ones you linked to. :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

We have concrete between us and next doors, 10 of them. Neighbour has been there 20odd years and they precede him. All look like new, I jet wash our side every few years. Metal I think look great to start with but will get chipped, knocked and then start to rust.
The ad states wind tested to 110mph as well, picture shows slatted panels that will let wind through easier than your average solid panel with no gaps. Be interesting to know what panels were used during the testing.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

as with most things its in the prep when building. poorly prepped holes with concrete won't last long.

which ever way you use wooden posts they won't last longer than 20yrs. I know this as our house is 20yrs old and still on its original side fences, alas the old style ones with gaps in which help when its blowing.

its a false economy using wood at £10 a post when concrete is only a few quid more. its a joke they're building lots of houses around me -hu7- and using wooden posts. penny pinching.

the galvanised look good now but in 20 years time id doubt they look as good. and them seem quite thin compared to concrete.

if you need a clue as to how robust concrete is check out hitlers Atlantic wall. its still there!


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

kingswood said:


> as with most things its in the prep when building. poorly prepped holes with concrete won't last long.
> 
> which ever way you use wooden posts they won't last longer than 20yrs. I know this as our house is 20yrs old and still on its original side fences, alas the old style ones with gaps in which help when its blowing.
> 
> ...


I'm happy if the galvanized last 10 years. It's to go with trellis panels and I don't think concrete will be a good look.
I've nothing against concrete posts for durability. We replaced our border fence panels with close board and concrete posts and they've stood up to the various storms over recent years. One of which snapped the top off our neighbour's 30 ft Scots pine - he was just left with the trunk and the rest of the tree in the road. Amazingly the tree blew over his brick wall rather than through it

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

could composite fence posts be an option for you?


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

grunty-motor said:


> could composite fence posts be an option for you?


Happy to consider alternatives to wood. Do you have a link to anything you recommend please

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Use slatted panel fences as they let the wind in. Old fence of ours died in a strong gale a couple of years ago though it was borked.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

ollienoclue said:


> Use slatted panel fences as they let the wind in. Old fence of ours died in a strong gale a couple of years ago though it was borked.


The panels aren't the issue as it will be for decorative trellis. I just want the posts to last longer than 5 years and look decorative

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

what about concrete and dress /hide them with a thin wood cover so best of both worlds ?

dont really see the fuss unless its a multimillion pound home , concrete ones dont offend me that much


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> what about concrete and dress /hide them with a thin wood cover so best of both worlds ?
> 
> dont really see the fuss unless its a multimillion pound home , concrete ones dont offend me that much


That's a possibility. Concrete posts and trellis just don't sit right to my eyes but I appreciate we all have different takes in things

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

If it's trellis I'd be going with wooden ones. Get pressure treated ones and they'll last years, especially with trellis as forces on the posts won't be half as bad as a fence.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

If you have wooden posts that only last 5 years then they were put in wrong, not given any treatment every couple of years or started life not pressure treated in the first place.

And don't forget to seal the end grain before planting.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

concrete god father ...its like a 1mtr concrete post you sink in then bolt your wooden one to it , would be ideal if you can put the godfather behind the post


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Andy from Sandy said:


> If you have wooden posts that only last 5 years then they were put in wrong, not given any treatment every couple of years or started life not pressure treated in the first place.
> 
> And don't forget to seal the end grain before planting.


We moved here over 6yrs ago and 1st job was to fence off conifers between us and next door to keep dog in. Quick and easy I knocked 6 posts of untreated cls timber in and stapled chicken wire to it. Decided last week to sort it out properly, took posts out and cut them up for firewood. Couldn't believe how solid they were still, bottom 2to3 inches were starting to rot but above that apart from mud on the outside I could have used them for other jobs. That's posts sat in a lawn on a wet Welsh hillside so like you say treated posts should last a long time.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Pressure treated with which materials though?

The modern wood preservatives are pretty pants. I can tell you this because I've had involvement with putting in fenceposts on farmland on and off for years. EU rules have greatly changed the compounds used in wood preservatives- they used to use arsenic.

Unless it is pressure treated with creosote (which brings it's own problems), modern timber won't last long when in contact with the ground.

I'm unsure when the EU in their wisdom changed their rules but the stuff you see being erected by builders and the like around houses these days won't live 10 years whereas the stuff used before would manage 25 years no sweat.

5 or 6 years is not long in the life of exterior timber.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

Taxboy said:


> Happy to consider alternatives to wood. Do you have a link to anything you recommend please
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


Nope, sorry - I was looking at them when i was doing a decking project but in the end used wooden posts.

something like this maybe
https://build4less.co.uk/products/p...VA_nwWjrzr9wJq9GGubAi3z2tkFoPDIRoCKDgQAvD_BwE


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I have galvanised scaffolding poles driven into the ground, they have lasted 10 years and are going to last another 10 years. 
I just cut the bottom under an angle so they are sharp and hammered them 4 feet in the clay ground here. 
They are heavy duty, if you like a more decorative pole look at Heras https://www.heras.co.uk/products/demarcation/welded-mesh-fence/
They have a wide range of fencing and supports, their round poles are plastic covered and have easy a lifespan of 20+ years and are available in different colours.


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

Have you considered painted concrete posts? Blend in very well with the fence then.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

apcv41 said:


> Have you considered painted concrete posts? Blend in very well with the fence then.


I haven't. What sort of paint should I be looking at please

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

Taxboy said:


> I haven't. What sort of paint should I be looking at please
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


The same as what you use for the fence is fine and lasts. My choice is the Cuprinol Ducksback in Silver Copse.

This fence was painted last year...










Made the pic a bit smaller :lol:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I too have painted fence posts. Just normal fence paint, looks great.

Excuse the lawn, it's since been cut!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

